# DNP and swelling



## 2boy369 (May 16, 2011)

So dudes, got a question. I'm pretty experienced user ran DNP a few times in the past. (Always found its a better way to kick start a cutting cycle, and I always use a low dose.

So yesterday night I popped a 200mg pill took some ZMA and went to bed.

Woke up this morning with fu**ing swollen ass lips looking like Kylie Jenner or whatever. Rushed to pharmacy and got some clarityn. Never ever happened before!

Talked to my mate who's a 4th year medic said I had swollen lips and she freaked the f**k out! So now I'm freaking out I think I can feel it subsiding now but still a tad worried.

Opinions?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Allergic reaction.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

common to get allergic reaction


----------



## 2boy369 (May 16, 2011)

Would you advise taking another clarityn before tonights dose of DNP or waiting till this swelling completely subsides


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

No one could answer this, they done little for me, i got covered in hives eventually , i think they helped a little but only delayed the inevitable.


----------



## 2boy369 (May 16, 2011)

First time it's happened with DNP


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> First time it's happened with DNP


i believe its possible at anytime , best leave swelling go down load up on anti histamines and try again if your going to.


----------



## 2boy369 (May 16, 2011)

I'll take an anti histamine today before bed. Gonna leave DNP for now will just jump on clen and eca for now, feel far too lethargic and fuxked just of 200mg. Its never happened before. Its the same batch as last time, DNP ISNT something to take likely


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Allergic reaction. Take Ketotifen if you can.

No more DNP until symptoms disappear. I'd wait 7 days personally. If restarting, start at lower dose and increase at 4 day intervals.

If it happens again, no more DNP for you I'm afraid.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

What lab was the dnp if im aloud to ask. When it ran low dose dnp a few times randomly I'd wake up with hives or swollen cheek. Hives have happened twice and swollen cheek once but it randomly happened a week or 2 into cycle. I took piriten allergy tabs stopped dnp for 3-4 days then back on it again then no problems.


----------



## 2boy369 (May 16, 2011)

Shame because I woke up this morning looking a fair better leaner just after one day of DNP. But will wait 2-3 days till this bastard subsides. Shot some T took 80mcg of clen now off to the gym before work to get the party started


----------

